# Critical Skill VIsa



## SujataMajumdar (May 6, 2021)

Hi Guys,
I have a critical skill visa in "Software Developer". Now my doubt is, can I join any job as a QA Engineer or simply as a Software Tester?


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

SujataMajumdar said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have a critical skill visa in "Software Developer". Now my doubt is, can I join any job as a QA Engineer or simply as a Software Tester?


 strictly speaking you should be developing (writing code) and not testing. Thats what your VISA allows you to do.


----------



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

As your employer to change the name of your title. At lease when you renew your visa or when you apply for PR. That will make everyone's life (including those of DHA officers') much easier.


----------

